# Seafood Lasagna



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A friend of mine opened a little biestro type place and was looking for a different seafood recipe so I gave him this but he was affraid to make it so I made it and it took off like wild fire. It's a little long but it's relly good. Enjoy!!!!!

Lasagna:

3 tblsp of olive oil
1 lg yellow onion, chopped
4 cloves of minced garlic
5 cups of canned plum tomatoes (packed in tomato puree)
1/2 cup of dry white wine (hint: use dry but fruity type wine)
1/2 cup of fresh basil, chopped
2 tsp fennel seeds
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup heavy cream
2 tbslp pernod
1 lb medium shrimp, peeled, deveined and poached briefly
1 lb scallops, poached briefly
3 doz mussels, steamed and shelled
2 doz little neck clams, steamed and shelled
1 1/4 lasagna noodles

Filling:

3 cups of ricotta cheese
8 oz of cream cheese, room temp
2 eggs
1 10 oz package of spinach drained and chopped
1 lb cokked lump crab meat, shredded
1 sweet red pepper, seeded, cored and diced
1 bunch of scallions diced
1/2 cup of fresh basil, chopped
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 lbs of mozzarella cheese, thinly sliced

To make the seafood sauce, heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and garli and saute for 5 mins. Add the tomatoes with the puree and cook for 5 mins more. Stir in the wine, basil, fennel seeds, and salt and pepper to taste. Simmer uncovered over medium heat for 45 mins stirring occasionally. Stir the cream into the sauce and then the pernod. Stir in all the shell fish and simmer for 5 mins. remove from the heat. Preheat oven to 350 degs. Cookd lasagna noodles in boiling salted water until tender but firm. Dran and cool under cold running water. 

To make the filling, beat the ricotta, cream cheese, and eggs in a mixing bowl with (WOODEN) spoon until smooth. Stir in the spinach, crabmet, red pepper, scallions, basil, and salt and pepper to taste. Butter a large rectangular baking pan. Spread a thin layer of the sauce on the bottom of the pan. Cover with a large layer of noodles. Top with half the filling, then half the seafood sauce. Cover the sauce with a layer of mozzarella. Place another layer of noodles over the mozzarella and spread with the remaining filling. Top with another layer of mozzarella. Add final layer of noodles and then the remaining seafood sauce. Cover with the remaining cheese. Bake the lasagna until bubbling and browned, about 50 mins at 350 degs. Let stand for 10 mins before serving. Makes about 10-12 servings. 

Serve with grilled sour dough bread with olive oil and a good red wine. 

Bread:

sour dough bread
good oilive oil

slice bread, brush with oilive oil and place on grill or if you have a electric stove, place on burner on high for about 30 seconds.


----------

